# Concertgebouworchestra does it again...



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Curious what record/internet entrepreneurs think of this new 
development. 
The Concertgebouworchestra (and the AVRO broadcast organisation) throw 
complete live performances on 
youtube. Not the small files, but complete performances in HD... 
Well... enjoy it! 
First, 36 min worth of Lohengrin, conducted by Ivan Fisher, with 
Camilla Nylund - soprano (Elsa), Robert Dean Smith - tenor (Lohengrin) 
and the Netherlands Chamber choir. recorded Live oct 29th 2010 




It's one big 36 min video (in HD!) 
Then, the complete Bartok Bluebeard's castle from the same concert. 
With spoken intro by IvanFischer himself. ). Balint Szabo - bariton 
(Blauwbaard), Ildikó Komlósi -- mezzosoprano (Judith). 
One big hour long video, again in HD... 




Curious what you think of these performances!! 
Rolf


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I feel so privileged to have this orchestra and hall right around the corner!
Fantastic performances, and ive also found some previous concerts on the same channel.

Thank you!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

otterhouse said:


> Curious what record/internet entrepreneurs think of this new
> development.
> The Concertgebouworchestra (and the AVRO broadcast organisation) throw
> complete live performances on
> ...


Wagner is not my cuppa, but I enjoyed the Bartók. And I had no idea that youtube was capable of such a high quality signal. Thanks for the link, Rolf.

bl

:tiphat:


----------

